# River fun (pictures!)



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Great Pics, and that looks like a fantastic place to take the dogs !!!!! is Shadow a flat coat retriever ??? cause he sure looks like one, they're great looking dogs.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Great pics! And the water seems to be nice and clear too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats a great picture of the dogs....and I love the river!!!!!! We only have muddy, quicksand rivers here.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures..... Looks like they all had a great time......


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Thats a great picture of the dogs....and I love the river!!!!!! We only have muddy, quicksand rivers here.



Same here. Lucy does love a good roll in that mud though


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

davebeech said:


> is Shadow a flat coat retriever ??? cause he sure looks like one, they're great looking dogs.


No -- Shadow is half black lab, half something else. From the way he behaves at the dog park, the something else must be a herding dog of some sort; I have no idea what. He's about a year and a half and hovering right about 60 pounds.

Personally I think he looks goofy when he gets wet though :


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Dilligas said:


> No -- Shadow is half black lab, half something else.


He looks like a great dog and having a great time, if you'd have said he was a flat coat I'd have believed you. That river looks so good right now, it's so hot here think I'd have to go in with them.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas.....what river is that? Looks a lot nicer than the Cedar River down here in Renton.

With the weather the way it's been, I'd still be open to bringing Samson and the kids and meeting you sometime.....


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

It's the river visible on this map. It's about an hour or so north-northeast of me here.

My neighbors are from that area, so they go up there quite a bit. Honestly, I won't be going again, but I'll gladly let them take Shadow.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Shadow reminds me of my daughter'd yellow lab rescue-she never wanted to retrieve sticks-she preferred logs or entire tree branches!!!!! Looks like you all had fun!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> It's the river visible on this map. It's about an hour or so north-northeast of me here.
> My neighbors are from that area, so they go up there quite a bit. Honestly, I won't be going again, but I'll gladly let them take Shadow.


That's farther than I thought it would be. I thought it was gonna be close to you....

We should still do the dog park, though....


----------

